# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  [ ما حكم تكرار العمرة في السفرة الواحدة من التنعيم ؟  وإذا كان لا يجوز للمعتمر فهل ..

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* سلسلة الهدى والنور – 002 : للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى [شريط مفرّغ]

[* *ما حكم تكرار العمرة في السفرة الواحدة من التنعيم ؟* 
 *وإذا كان لا يجوز للمعتمر فهل تجوز عن أحد الوالدين ؟ ]*
 *السائل** : هل يجوز أن أعتمر مرتين في سفرة واحدة وأنا من الأردن ، فالمرة الأولى من أبيار علي والمرة الثانية من التنعيم ، مثل : عائشة رضي الله عنها ، فإنْ كانت لا تجوز ، فهل يجوز عن والده المتوفى أو عن والدته ؟ و جزاكم الله خيرا .* 


*الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله** : الذي يريد أن يعيد العمرة ، ينبغي أن يعود إلى الميقات الذي أحرم منه , و سواء ذلك عن نفسه أو عن أبويه أما أن يحرم من التنعيم ، حيث أحرمت منه السيدة عائشة ، فهذا حكمٌ خاص بعائشة ومن يكون مثلها ، و أنا أعبر عن هذه العمرة من التنعيم بأنها عمرة الحائض ، ذلك لأن عائشة رضي الله عنها لما خرجت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاجة في حجة الوداع وكانت قد أحرمت بالعمرة ، فلما وصلت إلى مكان قريب من مكة ، يعرف بـ " سَرِف " دخل عليها الرسول عليه السلام فوجدها تبكي ، فقال لها : ( ما لكِ تبكين ؟  أنفستِ ؟ ) قالت : نعم ، يا رسول الله ، قال عليه السلام : ( هذا أمر كتبه الله على بنات آدم ، فاصنعي ما يصنع الحاج غير أن لا تطوفي ولا تصلي ) فما طافت ولا صلت ، حتى طَهُرَت**ْ** في عرفات ، ثم تابعت مناسك الحج وأدت الحج بكامله ، لما عزم الرسول عليه السلام على السفر والرجوع إلى المدينة ، دخل عليها في خيمتها فوجدها أيضاً تبكي ، قال: ( مالكِ ؟ ) قالت : مالي ؟ يرجع الناس بحج وعمرة ، وأرجع بحج دون عمرة ، ذلك لأنه بسبب حيضها انقلبت عمرتها إلى حج ، حج مفرد ، فهي الآن – تقول – تبكي حسرة على ما فاتها من العمرة بين يدي الحج بينما ضراتها مثل : أم سلمة وغيرها , رجعوا بعمرة وحج و لذلك هي تبكي ، تقول : مالي لا أبكي ؟ الناس يرجعون بحج وعمرة وأنا أرجع بحج ، فأشفق الرسول عليه السلام عليها , و أمر أخاها عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر الصديق أن يردفها خلفه على الناقة وأن يخرج بها إلى التنعيم ففعل , ورجعت واعتمرت فطابت نفسها ، فلذلك نحن نقول : من أصابها مثل ما أصابها [ أي عائشة ] من النساء حيث حاضت وهي معتمرة ولا تستطيع أن تكمل العمرة , فتنقلب عمرتها إلى حج , فتعوِّض ما فاتها بنفس الأسلوب الذي شرعه الله على لسان رسوله لعائشة , فتخرج هذه الحائض الأخرى إلى التنعيم و تأتي بالعمرة ، أما الرجال فهم والحمد لله لا يحيضون , فما لهم و لحكم الحائض ؟ والدليل أنه كما يقول بعض العلماء بالسيرة و بأحوال الصحابة : حج مع الرسول مئة ألف من الصحابة ما أحد منه جاء بعمرة كعمرة عائشة رضي الله عنها , فلو كان ذلك خيرا لسبقونا إليه ، لذلك فالذي يريد أن يعتمر يرجع إلى الميقات ويحرم من هناك سواء عن نفسه أو عن أمه وأبيه ، و بهذا القدر كفاية و الحمد لله رب العالمين .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وعلى هدا الرابط تفصيل للأقوال والمجيزين والمانعين .

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85808

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عمرة المقيمين بمكة والعمرة من التنعيم
*فتاوى* *لسماحة الشيخ**عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله*

*س/هل على أهل مكة عمرة ؟*
*ج/  واجبة مثل غيرهم مرة واحدة في العمر هذا هو الصواب لأن الأدلة تعمهم**.

*
*س/ ما حكم إكثار الناس العمرة بعد الحج م**ن** التنعيم والجعرانة ؟*
*ج/ لا حرج**إذا تيسر وليس فيه زحمة ولا فيه أذى مثل ما فعلت عائشة رضي الله عنها فقد أذن لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أنها اعتمرت قارنة .**أما إذا كان زحام**فالترك أفضل كما ترك الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم**.*

*س/ وما الأفضل في ذلك ـ أحسن الله إليك ـ ؟*
*ج/  إذا لم يكن هناك زحام* *يأخذ مائة عمرة كل ما تيسر أو يأخذ ألف عمرة** كل ما تيسر مثل ما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم* *:* *(العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما) وهذا يعم مائة عمرة أو ألف عمرة متى ما تيسر بغير مشقة وبغير أذى الناس**.*

*س/إذا أخذ عمرة وقت* *أ**حرم من ميقاته ثم أراد أن يـأخذ عمرة ثانية فهل يرجع إلى ميقاته أو من التنعيم**؟*
*ج/ ما دام في مكة من التنعيم مثل ما أحرمت عائشة رضي الله عنها أو عرفة أو غيرها من الحل**.*


من شرح بلوغ المرامكتاب الحجكتاب الحج ، للشيخ ابن باز ( ص 6 ) "

، إعداد : محمد بن عبدالله الهبدان (ص 6)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* مشروعية العمرة من التنعيم *

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ يَصْدُرُ  النَّاسُ بِنُسُكَيْنِ وَأَصْدُرُ بِنُسُكٍ وَاحِدٍ قَالَ : ( انْتَظِرِي  فَإِذَا طَهَرْتِ فَاخْرُجِي إِلَى التَّنْعِيمِ فَأَهِلِّي مِنْهُ ثُمَّ  الْقَيْنَا عِنْدَ كَذَا وَكَذَا قَالَ أَظُنُّهُ قَالَ غَدًا وَلَكِنَّهَا  عَلَى قَدْرِ نَصَبِكِ أَوْ قَالَ نَفَقَتِكِ ) 
أخرجه البخاري في كتاب العمرة باب أجر العمرة على قدر النصب رقم ( 1787 ) 1 / 541 ، ومسلم ( 1211 ) 2 / 876 ـ 877 .

* وسألت الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله وأنا أمشي معه في بيته بمكة فقال لي : فعل عائشة يكفي في المشروعية ، ولا نحتاج إلى فعل غيرها . 

قلت : لأنه إرشاد وإقرار من صاحب الشرع ، وهو عام لجميع المسلمين . قَالَ أُسَيْدُ بْنُ حُضَيْرٍ لِعَائِشَةَ : " جَزَاكِ اللَّهُ خَيْرًا فَوَاللَّهِ مَا نَزَلَ بِكِ أَمْرٌ تَكْرَهِينَهُ إِلَّا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكِ لَكِ وَلِلْمُسْلِمِي  نَ فِيهِ خَيْرًا " رواه البخاري ، وفي لفظ له ولمسلم : " فَوَاللَّهِ مَا نَزَلَ بِكِ أَمْرٌ قَطُّ إِلَّا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكِ مِنْهُ مَخْرَجًا وَجَعَلَ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ فِيهِ بَرَكَةً " .

وهذا هو فهم الفقهاء الراسخين الجامعين بين الفقه والحديث ، فقد ذكر الشافعي أن عائشة اعتمرت عمرتين بينهما تسع ليال ، والله أعلم .

* ولم تنفرد بذلك ، يل فعله غيرها من الصحابة :

قال يحيى بن يحيى الليثي : عن مالك عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه أنه رأى عبد الله بن الزبير أحرم بعمرة من التنعيم ، قال : ثم رأيته يسعى حول البيت الأشواط الثلاثة .
أخرجه مالك في الموطأ رقم ( 813 ) 1 / 365 وسنده صحيح .

* هذا والله أعلم ، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وَبِحَمْدِكَ ، أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ، أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ . 			

راجع هدا الرابطhttp://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173179

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*** من فتاوى سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله  بن باز 
(ولد في ذي الحجة سنة 1330هـ - وتوفي رحمه الله قبيل فجر الخميس 27/1/1420هـ)

حكم الخروج إلى الحل ليأتي المعتمر بعمرة أخرى له أو لغيره

السؤال : إذا أتى الشخص إلى مكة  المكرمة لأداء الحج أو العمرة فهل يجوز له بعد الانتهاء من حجته أو عمرته  أن يؤدي عمرة أخرى له أو لغيره في نفس هذا الموسم الذي أتى فيه، بحيث يخرج  من مكة إلى التنعيم للإحرام ثم يقضي هذه العمرة، أرجو الإفادة؟ بارك الله  فيكم.


الجواب : لا حرج في ذلك، والحمد لله، إذا قدم للعمرة أو للحج فحج عن نفسه أو اعتمر عن نفسه أو حج عن غيره أو اعتمر عن غيره وأحب أن يأخذ عمرة أخرى لنفسه أو لغيره فلا حرج في ذلك، لكن يأخذها من الحل، يخرج من مكة إلى الحل التنعيم أو الجعرانة أو غيرهما فيحرم من هناك ثم يدخل فيطوف ويسعى ويقصر، سواء عن نفسه  أو عن ميت من أقاربه وأحبابه أو عن عاجز، شيخ كبير، أو عجوز كبيرة، عاجزين  عن العمرة فلا بأس، وقد فعلت هذا عائشة بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فإنها اعتمرت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم استأذنت في ليلة الحصبة ليلة  ثلاثة عشرة وليلة أربعة عشر استأذنت من ليلة ثلاثة عشر استأذنت في ليلة  الحصبة وهي مساء اليوم الثالث ليلة أربعة عشر، استأذنت أن تعتمر فأذن لها  عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأمر عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر وهو أخوها أن يذهب معها  إلى التنعيم فاعتمرت -رضي الله عنه- الله عنها، وهذه عمرة ثانية من داخل  مكة، فالحاصل أنه لا حرج أن يؤدي الإنسان الحج عن نفسه أو العمرة عن نفسه  ثم يعتمر لشخص آخر أو يعتمر عن غيره أو يحج عن غيره ثم يعتمر لنفسه، لا حرج  في ذلك. 

*** المصدر : ( بصوت الشيخ ومفرغة )
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/18832 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

السؤال:
         السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
         الشيخ الفاضل الكريم
                أرجو تفضلك بالإجابة عن سؤالي الذي يتضمن عدة محاور ، جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء:

                أولا: عند ذهابي إلى العمرة هل يجوز أن أعمل أكثر من عمرة عن نفسي؟ وإذا جاز ذلك فما هو الزمن الفاصل بين العمرتين؟

                ثانيا: وقت ذهابي إلى العمرة كان في أواخر شعبان وبداية  رمضان، فسمعت باأه يجوز أن أعمل عمرتين واحدة في شعبان وأخرى في رمضان.
                ثالثا: ذهبت إلى العمرة -أسأل الله القبول- وعملت عمرة  لكل من والِدَيَّ على حِدة، فهل يجوز لي عمل العمرة لهم كلما أذهب إلى  العمرة؟
الجواب:
                أ- تعدد العمرة في سفر واحد مشروع؛ لقوله -صلى الله عليه  وسلم-: {العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما}، ولم يُقَيِّد ذلك بالرجوع  إلى الوطن أو إلى الميقات كما يرى بعض العلماء في السعودية.
                بل يمكن لكل من يذهب للعمرة أو للحج أن يكرر العمرة  بالإحرام بها من أدنى الحِل، وأقرب موضع لأقرب الحل هو التنعيم (مسجد  عائشة)؛ لأنه هو ميقات الإحرام بالعمرة لمن هو من أهل مكة أو أقام بها أو  قدم إليها لحج أو عمرة؛ لأن النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- لما أبت السيدة  عائشة أن ترجع إلى المدينة إلا أن تعتمر، قال لأخيها عبد الرحمن: {خذها إلى  التنعيم لتحرم بالعمرة}، وفعلاً حصل ذلك ولم يقل خذها إلى ذي الحليفة  (ميقات المدينة) ومن يَدَّعي أنها خصوصية لعائشة فعليه أن يأتي بدليل  الخصوصية.
                إذن تكرار العمرة مشروع بدون أي فاصل بين واحدة وأخرى، بل يمكن أن تعمل الثانية بعد التحلل من السابقة مباشرة.
                ب- يجوز أن تكرر العمرة عن نفسك، وأن تهديها لغيرك من  والدين أو غيرهما، ويمكنك عمل ذلك كلما ذهبتَ إلى العمرة، ولكنها لا تكفي  عَمَّن تنوي عنه عن حجة الفرض، إلا أن يكون عاجزاً أو ميتاً ولم يعملها في  حياته، أما إذا عملها أو هو قادر على السفر إليها فإنه يُكتب له الثواب ولم  تقع عن عمرة الإسلام.
                ج- العمرة في رمضان يقول عنها النبي –صلى الله عليه  وسلم-: {بمثابة حجة}، وفي رواية {بمثابة حجة معي}، لذا إذا دخل رمضان فأكثر  فيه من العُمَر.

http://www.alomah-alwasat.com/fatwaMore.php?id=1811

عبد الملك بن عبد الرحمن السعدي من علماء العراق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ميقات من أراد تكرار العمرة وهو في مكة هو ميقات أهل مكة
 		الأربعاء 22 رجب 1430 - 15-7-2009  		

رقم الفتوى: 124802
  التصنيف: تكرار الحج والعمرة 

  


      السؤال    

* 


عند  العلماء القائلين بجواز تكرار العمرة في الرحلة الواحدة كالشيخ ابن باز  وغيره من أهل 

العلم، ما هو رأيهم في مكان إحرام أهل الشام في العمرة  الثانية والثالثة، هل من آبار علي أم

 من التنعيم؟.


 وبارك الله فيكم وفي كل القائمين على موقعكم هذا.
*

الإجابــة
* 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

 

فقد رجحنا في فتاوى كثيرة القول بجواز تكرار العمرة في السفرة الواحدة، وانظر الفتويين رقم: 

21184ورقم: 107769، 

 وميقات من يريد تكرار العمرة وهو في مكة هو ميقات أهل مكة، وذلك لأن حكمه  وإن كان آفاقيا 

هو حكم أهل مكة، ودليل ذلك أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة رضي الله عنها، بأن 

تحرم من التنعيم وهو أدنى الحل وهو ميقات المكي في العمرة.  



والله أعلم.

http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....waId&Id=124802


*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*هل يمكن أن يحرم المعتمر مصري الجنسية من ميقات أهل مكة( مسجد التنعيم ) بعد قضاء 3 ليال كاملة في مكة كي يصبح من أهلها؟
*
الإجابــة

* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فيجوز  لمن  دخل مكة المكرمة وأراد العمرة أن يخرج إلى الحل ليحرم منه، وليس ذلك

  خاصاً بأهل مكة وحدهم، وإنما هو لجميع من أراد العمرة بعد ما تحلل في مكة.

لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لعائشة  أن تخرج إلى التنعيم مع أخيها  عبد الرحمن

 للإحرام من هناك، رواه  البخاري ومسلم  عن  عائشة  رضي الله عنها.


والسائل  الكريم لم يذكر سبب دخوله مكة المكرمة.. وننبهه إلى أنه لا يجوز دخول مكة

  المكرمة إلا للمحرم، ولا يستثنى من ذلك إلا المترددون عليها من أهلها، ومن  حولها مثل

 السقاة، والحطابين، وأهل النقل على الراجح من أقوال أهل العلم.


ولمزيد من التفاصيل يرجى الإطلاع على الفتوى رقم:


10014.
والله أعلم.

http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....ang=A&Id=21184

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والدي  متوفى وأود أن أعتمر عن والدي للعلم أن هذه المرة الأولى لي لأداء  العمرهةوأبلغ من العمر 15 سنه..فهل يجوز لي ذلك؟وكيف أعتمر؟؟وهل هناك  شروط؟؟وجزاكم الله الف خير

*
الإجابــة
* 
الحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد: 

فما  دمت لم تؤد العمرة الواجبة فاجعل أول عمرة لك هي عمرتك أنت. فقد روى أبو  داود وابن ماجه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع رجلا يقول: لبيك عن شبرمة.  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:" من شبرمة؟ "  قال: أخ لي . قال: "هل حججت  عن نفسك؟ " قال: لا. قال : " حج عن نفسك ثم عن شبرمة." والحج والعمرة في  ذلك سواء. 
فإذا فرغت من عمرتك هذه. فعليك أن تخرج إلى الحل - أي خارج  حدود الحرم - وأقرب موضع من الحل هو التنعيم، وتحرم منه بعمرة عن والدك  المتوفى. 
وأما كيف تعتمر ، فعليك أن تحرم بالعمرة من الميقات الذي تمر  عليه بالنسبة لعمرتك الأولى عن نفسك ، ويندب أن تغتسل وتتطيب وتلبس الإزار  والرداء ، ثم تحرم بالعمرة عقب صلاة سواء أكانت فريضة حاضرة أم كانت نافلة.
ثم  تقول لبيك اللهم عمرة، ويستحب أن تكثر من التلبية ما بين الإحرام وابتداء  الطواف خاصة عند تغير الأحوال كركوب السيارة والنزول عنها والدخول والخروج  وصيغة التلبية هي : " لبيك اللهم لبيك ، لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك ، إن الحمد  والنعمة لك والملك لا شريك لك."
فإذا وصلت إلى مكة ابتدأت بالطواف حول  الكعبة مبتدئا بالحجر الأسود ، وتقبله إن استطعت أو تستلمه ولا تزاحم. فإذا  أتممت سبعة أشواط ذهبت إلى خلف مقام إبراهيم وصليت ركعتي سنة الطواف. 
فإن  وجدت زحاماً ففي أي مكان صليت أجزأك ذلك. ثم تذهب إلى الصفا فترقى عليه ،  ثم تتجه منه إلى المروة ويحسب الذهاب من الصفا إلى المروة شوطاً ، والرجوع  من المروة إلى الصفا شوطاً آخر.
وهكذا حتى تنتهي من الشوط السابع على  المروة. ثم تذهب فتحلق رأسك أو تقصر والحلق أفضل وبذلك تكون قد تمت عمرتك.  ثم في العمرة الأخرى التي تفعلها عن أبيك تفعل مثل ما فعلت في عمرتك عن  نفسك ، ولكنك تقول عند الإحرام:" لبيك عمرة عن أبي" ويكون الإحرام بها من  التنعيم أو أي مكان آخر من الحل كما سبق.
والله أعلم.

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

السؤال    

* 

أرجو  إفادتي بالآتي... قمت بعمل عمرة لي وفى

 نفس اليوم والساعة التي انتهيت من  تكملة العمرة

 وإنهائها خرجت من مكة إلى مسجد التنعيم وقمت

 بالإحرام من جديد  ثم عملت عمرة لأخي المتوفى ثم

 قمت فى نفس اليوم وأحرمت مرة ثانية من مسجد

  التنعيم وعملت عمرة ثالثة لأحد أقاربي المتوفى، 

وفي المسجد الحرام سألت أحد  شيوخ الفتوى وقال 

لي لا يجوز لا بد من جلوسك بمكة ثلاثة أيام ثم عمل  

العمرة لمن تريد فهل هذا صحيح، وما حكم الشرع فى 

إداء العمرة بدلاً من  المشلول، وهل لا بد من المكوث 

بمكة ثلاث أيام كما قال الشيخ المفتي لي   بالحرم 

وهل لا بد من الخروج إلى مكان الميقات الذي أحرمت 

منه وهو السيل ولا  يجوز الإحرام من مسجد التنعيم، 

فهل لا بد من الخروج من مكة والذهاب إلى  مكان 

الميقات المحدد لي، وهل لا بد من المكوث في مكة  

ثلاثة أيام بعد أدائي  فريضة العمرة ثم الذهاب مكان 

الميقات وعمل عمرة أخرى؟

*

الإجابــة
* 



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:




فإنه  لا بأس بما قمت به لأن النيابة في العمرة عن

 الميت والحي الذي لا يستطيعها  بدنياً صحيحة، لكن لا

 بد من أن يأذن الحي في ذلك إن كان ذلك على سبيل

  النيابة عنه، ولا مانع من أن يعتمر المرء عن نفسه ثم

 يعتمر عن غيره في يوم  واحد، ولا يشترط أن تمكث

 بعد عمرتك ثلاثة أيام ثم تعتمر عن الغير أو عن  نفسك،

 بل الصحيح جواز تكرار العمرة عن النفس أو الغير ولو

 في اليوم الواحد.

أما الرجوع  إلى الميقات فمحل خلاف بين العلماء

فمنهم من يرى أنه لا بد من الرجوع إلى  ميقات

 المنوب عنه أو ميقات مساو له، ومنهم من يرى أن

 يحرم عنه من بلده،  ومنهم من يرى جواز الإحرام من

 الحل كالتنعيم وهذا ما نفتي به، وراجع تفاصيل  ذلك

 في الفتوى رقم: 32139.


ولا يشترط الذهاب إلى ميقات بعينه بل إن الذهاب

 إلى التنعيم هنا يكفي، وللفائدة يرجى الاطلاع على

 الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 20316، 21505، 105849.




والله أعلم
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سؤالي كالتالي: لي زميل ذهب إلى الحج لأول مرة  وبعدما أتم فريضة الحج أراد أن يأتي بعمرة لوالدته التي ماتت، فسأل أحد  مشايخ السعودية فقال له: ائت لأمك بطواف خير لها من عمرة، أما العمرة لها  فهي غير مقبولة إلا إذا رجعت إلى وطنك (والذي هو الجزائر) ثم أتيت منه  ناويا لها العمرة فمقبولة حينئذ، فما قول الشرع في المسألة؟ بارك الله فيكم  وجزاكم الله خيراً.

*
الإجابــة

* 
الحمد  لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: فقد اختلف  العلماء في مكان الإحرام في حالة النيابة في الحج أو العمرة عن الميت أو  المعضوب: - فذهب الحنفية والحنابلة وهو وجه عند الشافعية إلى أنه يحج من  بلد الشخص المنوب عنه(وهو في مسألتنا الجزائر) - وذهب المالكية إلى أنه  يحرم من ميقات المناب عنه (وهو في مسألتنا ميقات أهل الجزائر) وإليه ذهب  الحنابلة في نسك النفل. - وذهب الشافعية إلى أنه يحج عنه من ميقاته أو  ميقات مساوٍ أو أبعد، فإن أحرم من ميقات أقرب فوجهان، والذي عليه الأكثرون  أنه ليس عليه شيء لأن الشرع قد سوى بين المواقيت، وقال بعضهم: عليه الدم،  والحط من الأجرة إن كان أجيراًً. وعليه.. فلعل المفتي -المذكور في السؤال-  اعتمد مذهب الحنابلة والحنفية إلا أن الحنابلة -كما تقدم- لا يلزمون النائب  في نسك النفل بالإحرام من بلد المناب عنه. والراجح -والله أعلم- أن لك أن  تحرم عن أمك للعمرة من أي ميقات من المواقيت المعلومة، بل إن هناك وجهاً  عند الشافعية أن الآفاقي إذا أناب مكياً، فإن للمكي الإحرام من مكة للحج  ومن التنعيم للعمرة. أما عن المقارنة بين العمرة والطواف، فلا شك أن العمرة  أفضل من الطواف المجرد لأنها مشتملة عليه وزيادة ففيها أيضاً السعي والذكر  والإحرام والتلبية و....... ولعل هذا المفتي اعتمد مذهب المالكية الذين  يكرهون تكرار العمرة في السنة الواحدة، ولكن مذهب الجمهور هو استحباب تكرار  العمرة في السنة الواحدة أكثر من مرة، بل كلما زادت زاد الأجر. والله  أعلم. 

http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....ang=A&Id=32139


*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا كراهة في تكرار العمرة  ولا تحديد بوقت

 *سوف  نذهب إلى العمرة بعد عدة أيام ونحن من سكان الإمارات سؤالي: هل يجوز لنا  تأدية العمرة أكثر من مرة كوننا سوف نعتمر ثم نذهب إلى أبها ثم نعتمر وقد  نخرج للميقات ثم نعود ونعتمر فهل يجوز لنا ذلك؟*



   الإجابــة
* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن تكرار العمرة مستحب، لما رواه  البخاري ومسلم  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  "العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما، والحج المبرور  ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة"  وهذا هو مذهب جمهور العلماء.
قال  النووي  في المجموع:  ولا يُكره عمرتان وثلاث وأكثر في السنة الواحدة، ولا في اليوم الواحد، بل يستحب الإكثار منها بلا خلاف عندنا.  ا.هـ
وقال  الصنعاني  في سبل الإسلام معلقاً على الحديث السابق في قوله:  "العمرة إلى العمرة"  دليل على تكرار العمرة، وأنه لا كراهة في ذلك، ولا تحديد بوقت.  ا.هـ
وليعلم  أن من قال بكراهة تكرار العمرة في السنة الواحدة، تنتفي الكراهة عنده إذا  تكرر دخوله مكة قادماً من موضع عليه فيه إحرام، كأن يخرج من مكة إلى  المدينة -مثلاً- ثم يعود إلى مكة، فإنه يحرم من ميقات أهل المدينة، أو كما  ترجعون أنتم من مكة إلى أبها، ثم تعودون إلى مكة للعمرة، وتمرون بأحد  المواقيت التي حددها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتحرمون منه، وراجعوا  الفتوى رقم:  3036، والفتوى رقم:  6965. 
والله أعلم.
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

القول الراجح في شأن تكرار العمرة

     السؤال    

*  بعد أداء الحج والعمرة يريد مسلم أن يزور المدينة المنورة والبقاء فيها مدة  أسبوعين تقريبا. السؤال: هل لهذا المسلم أن يرجع مرة أخرى من المدينة الى  مكة المكرمة لأداء عمرة أخرى ثم العودة الى بلده؟ ومن أين يحرم؟*

الإجابــة
* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه  أما بعد:‏

فإن  الصحيح من أقوال العلماء جواز تكرار العمرة في السنة الواحدة، خصوصاً لمن  لا ‏يستطيع إنشاء سفر للعمرة من موطنه. وعليه فمن كان خارج الحرم المكي  وأراد أن ‏يعتمر فله ذلك ولو اعتمر من قبل، ويُحْرِمُ من المكان الذي يحرم  منه أهل ذلك المكان.‏
‏ وبما أن السائل قد قرر الذهاب إلى المدينة بعد  فراغه من حجه فعليه إذا أراد العودة منها ‏للعمرة أن يحرم من ذي الحليفة  مكان إحرام اهل المدينة.
والله أعلم.

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أما بعد: 


  فقد استحب جمهور الفقهاء تكرار الاعتمار مستدلين

 بالأحاديث الواردة في  الحث على العمرة والترغيب 

فيها. من ذلك ما في الصحيحين عن أبى هريرة أن

  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "العمرة إلى العمرة 

كفارة لما بينهما والحج  المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا 

الجنة".      وبما ثبت في الصحيحين أيضا أن عائشة

  رضي الله عنها في حجة الوداع طلبت من النبي صلى 

الله عليه وسلم أن يعمرها  عمرة أخرى غير العمرة


 التي قرنتها مع الحج فأذن لها وخرجت إلى التنعيم 


فأحرمت بالعمرة.




وقال ابن قدامة في المغني "ولا بأس أن يعتمر في 


السنة  مراراً ، روي ذلك عن علي وابن عمر وابن 


عباس وأنس وعائشة وعطاء وطاوس  وعكرمة 


والشافعي". ونقل عن علي أنه قال في كل شهر مرة 


، وعن أنس أنه كان  إذا حمم رأسه خرج فاعتمر. 






وعلى هذا فيجوز بل يستحب لمن أدى عمرة أن يؤدي  عمرة أخرى بأن 


يحرم من التنعيم أو من أدنى الحل. سواء كان من المقيمين 


في  مكة أو من غيرهم.      وكره طائفة من أهل العلم تكرار العمرة في


 السنة  الواحدة منهم جمهور المالكية ، وروي ذلك عن 




الحسن وابن سيرين والنخعي.  مستدلين بأن النبي صلى الله عليه



 وسلم لم ينقل عنه أنه اعتمر مرتين في سنة  واحدة مع قدرته 



على ذلك.      ومحل الكراهة في العام الواحد إذا لم يتكرر  دخوله مكة 


قادماً من موضع عليه فيه إحرام كأن يخرج إلى المدينة مثلا 


ثم  يعود إلى مكة ، ففي هذه الحالة عليه أن يحرم  بعمرة إذا لم يكن زمن 


إحرام  بحج لأن داخل مكة لابد أن يكون محرماً بأحد 

النسكين.

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حكم هبة ثواب العمرة لأكثر من واحد، وأداء أكثر من عمرة في الرحلة*هل يجوز وهب ثواب العمرة الواحدة لأكثر من شخص (سواء أشخاص أحياء أو أموات أو الاثنين 

معاً) وهل يجوز أداء أكثر من عمرة في الرحلة الواحدة من التنعيم. وجزاكم الله خيراً
*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإذا  كنت تعني بهبة ثواب العمرة أنك تفعلها دون نية الاستنابة وتعطي الثواب  لشخص أو 

أشخاص فإنه لا مانع من ذلك، مع أن إعطاء ثواب العبادة للغير محل  خلاف بين العلماء. وإن كنت 

تعني أنك تنوب عن أشخاص في أداء العمرة فإن ذلك  لا يصح فيه التعدد، وللنيابة عن الشخص 

الواحد إن كان حيًّا شروط. انظرها في  الفتوى رقم: 26182.


وعمَّا  إذا كان يجوز أداء أكثر من عمرة في الرحلة الواحدة من التنعيم، فنقول لك:  أولاً: إن 

التنعيم ليس شرطًا لصحة العمرة، بل المشترط أن يجمع في إحرامه  بين الحل والحرم. قال 

الشيخ  خليل  في مختصره:  ولها وللقران الحل والجعرانة أولى ثم التنعيم.  قال  الدردير :  

...ليجمع في إحرامه بين الحل والحرم في الصورتين، كما هو الشرط في كل  إحرام - يعني 

بالنسبة للقارن والمعتمر - ولا يجوز الإحرام من الحرم، وانعقد  إن وقع ولا دم عليه، ولابد من 

خروجه للحل... (2/22).


وبناء على  ذلك يتضح لك أن الرحلة الواحدة لا يصح فيها أكثر من عمرة، لاشتراط الحل في  كل 

إحرام للعمرة. وهذا كله على تقدير أنك تعني بالرحلة الواحدة من التنعيم  أنك إذا ذهبت من 

التنعيم تأتي بعمرتين أو أكثر دون أن تعود إلى التنعيم مرة  أخرى. أما إذا كنت تعني بالرحلة 

المجيء من بلدك، حيث إنك تسأل عمَّا إذا  كان يمكن أن تؤدي أكثر من عمرة قبل أن تعود إلى 

بلدك الذي قدمت منه،  فالجواب أن ذلك ممكن. ولكن أن تؤدي ما تريد من العمرات قبل أن تعود 

إلى  بلدك، بشرط أن تخرج إلى الجعرانة أو التنعيم أو غيرها من بلاد الحل عند كل  عمرة.
والله أعلم.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*حكم هبة ثواب العمرة لشخص ما
هل يجوز للمقيم بالمملكة العربية السعودية أن يعمل العمرة ويهبها لغير المقيم بها على سبيل التطوع أو الهدية 
وهل يقبل ذلك من المرأة للرجل؟

*



           الإجابــة
* 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإذا كان قصد السائل بأداء العمرة عمن ذكر على سبيل الاستنابة عنه فيها فهذا لا بد فيه من أمرين: 
1-إذن المستناب عنه إن كان حياً، أما إن كان ميتاً فلا حرج. قال ابن قدامة في المغني :  ولا يجوز الحج ولا العمرة عن حي إلا بإذنه فرضاً كان أو تطوعاً، لأنها  عبادة تدخلها النيابة فلم تجز عن البالغ العاقل إلا بإذنه كالزكاة، فأما  الميت فيجوز عنه بغير إذن . 
2-أن تكون قد أديت العمرة عن نفسك أولاً. 
أما  إذا عملت العمرة بغير نية الاستنابة -وهذا هو المتبادر من سؤالك- ولكن  بنية إهداء الثواب للشخص الذي تحب، فلا بأس في هذا إن شاء الله تعالى، حيث  إن بعض أهل العلم ذهب إلى جواز جعل ثواب العمل للغير في الصدقة والعبادة  المالية والحج، وممن قال بهذا مالك والشافعي .
والله أعلم. 

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للرفع للفائدة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

https://www.google.com/search?newwin...52.GyVUznHCaAA

مواضيع  كثيرة متعلقة بالمسألة ذاتها لمن أراد التوسع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بمناسبة شعبان ورمضان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*س: إذا اعتمرت وقضيت العمرة، هل يجوز لي العمرة عن من أريد من أقاربي علماً أنه ليس في الحج، وما هو المكان الذي أحرم منه عند ذلك؟*([1])
ج: لا أعلم مانعاً شرعياً من عمرتك لمن ترى من أقاربك بعد اعتمارك عن نفسك العمرة الواجبة، سواء كان ذلك في وقت الحج أو في غيره. أما ميقات العمرة لمن كان داخل الحرم فهو الحل، كالتنعيم والجعرانة ونحوهما؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أمر عائشة بالاعتمار أمر عبد الرحمن أخاها أن يعمرها من خارج الحرم. 

([1]) سؤال موجه من السائل س . ع . ح . أجاب عنه سماحته في 20/9/1395هـ 

مجموع فتاوى بن باز 
الجزء السابع عشر 
فتاوى الحج والعمرة

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

عنداختلاف الفتوى
ما دا يفعل من يسمع في حلقات الدروس بالمسجد الحرام بأن الإحرام عند تكرار العمرة لا يصح من التنعيم،وحين استفتى أحد الشيوخ المنتصبين لهده المهمة بالمسجد نفسه أجاز الإحرام من التنعيم؟( هدا واقع عشته وليس افتراضا ).
لقد اخترت القول الثاني لما فيه من التيسير،فهل كان اختياري سليما؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الأمر واسع وهو كما ترى
 وبه قال من يصح الاقتداء بهم وتقليدهم .
فإن فعلت فعلى قول السادة العلماء  هو صحيح.ولا حرج إن شاء الله .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*



**س: يقول: اعتمرت ولكني لم أُلَبِّ فهل عمرتي صحيحة؟ 



ج: نعم عمرتك صحيحة، التلبية سنة إذا أحرم من الميقات أو من مكة - إذا كان من أهل مكة - بالحج، أو من جدة إذا كان من أهلها فإن إحرامه صحيح إذا نوى العمرة، فهكذا الحج، والسنة التلبية.​


*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رفعا للفائدة

----------


## المعيصفي

رحم الله الإمام الألباني .
محدث وفقيه ومحقق وفهامة وعلامة .
لله دره وجزاه عن الإسلام والمسلمين خير ما جازى عبدا من عباده .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* فتاوى نور على الدرب        *  
 تصفح برقم المجلد > المجلد السابع عشر > كتاب الحج > بيان كيفية الحج عن الغير








*س:  إذا أتى الشخص إلى  مكة المكرمة  لأداء الحج، أو العمرة فهل يجوز له بعد الانتهاء من حجه أو عمرته أن يؤدي عمرة أخرى له، أو لغيره  في نفس هذا الموسم الذي أتى فيه؛ بحيث يخرج من  مكة  إلى  التنعيم  للإحرام، ثم يقضي هذه العمرة؟ 



** ج:*   لا حرج في ذلك الحمد الله، إذا قدم للعمرة أو للحج، وحج عن نفسه أو اعتمر  عن نفسه أو حج عن غيره، أو اعتمر عن غيره، وأراد أن يأخذ عمرة أخرى لنفسه  أو الغيره فلا حرج في ذلك، لكن يأخذها من الحل، يذهب من  مكة  إلى  التنعيم  أو  الجعرانة  أو لغيرهما، فيحرم من ،
هناك ثم يدخل فيطوف ويسعى ويقصر، سواء عن نفسه، أو عن ميت  من أقاربه  وأحبابه، أو عن عاجز شيخ كبير أو امرأة كبيرة عاجزين عن العمرة  فلا بأس،  وقد فعلت هذا  عائشة   بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فإنها  اعتمرت مع النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ثم استأذنت في ليلة أربع عشرة أن  تعتمر، فأذن لها عليه الصلاة  والسلام، وأمر  عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر  – وهو  أخوها - أن يذهب معها إلى  التنعيم،  واعتمرت رضي الله عنها، هذه عمرة  ثانية من داخل  مكة،  فالحاصل أنه لا حرج في ذلك.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

السؤال    

*هل عند عمل عمرة عن الغير يأخد المعتمر أجر عمرة أيضا*

الإجابــة
*  الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:  فإن من حج أو اعتمر عن غيره قاصداً الإحسان إلى هذا الغير، أو قاصداً الحج  والعمرة وما فيهما من الأجر والثواب، وشوقاً إلى المشاعر والمناسك، فإنه  يحصل على أجر الحج أو العمرة، ولو أخذ نفقة حجه أو عمرته من الميت، أو من  ورثته، وقد بينا ذلك في الفتوى رقم   4472فتراجع. والله أعلم. 

اسلام ويب

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* 

هل لمن اعتمر عن غيره أجر 
أنا مصرى أقيم فى جدة وكنت نويت الحج هذا العام  وأنا أديت الحج من قبل من حوالى خمس سنوات ولكني وددت الذهاب مرة أخرى  لمزيد من الخشوع واجتناب بعض الأخطاء في الحجة السابقة ولكن طلبت مني والدة  زوجتى أن أحج عن زوجها المتوفى وهى تتكلف بتكاليف الحج وقالت إن لك نفس  الثواب لو أديت له فريضة الحج طالما أنك حججت من قبل وأنا لم أرد عليها حتى  الآن ولن أوافق على أخذ مصاريف الحج منها ولا مانع لدى من أن أحج عنه لولا  رغبتى فى عمل حجة سليمة لنفسي بدلا من الحجة الماضية التي بها بعض الأخطاء  فأيهما أولى وهل فعلا لو نويت الحجة له لي نفس ثواب الحج أم أجر فعل الخير  فقط وهل النية بالقلب فقط تكفي عند حجي له أم يجب أن أقول أني نويت الحج  لفلان؟

*
الإجابــة
* 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإن كانت حجتك الماضية صحيحة فلك أن تحج عن هذا  الرجل ، ولك أجر كبير إن شاء الله تعالى على تطوعك بالحج عنه ، أما بخصوص  سؤالك هل لك أجر الحج ؟ فقد اختلف العلماء في ذلك فمن أهل العلم من يرى أن  النائب ينال أجر الحج إن كان متطوعا به - أي يؤديه بغير أجرة - ففي فتاوى  سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم مفتي المملكة العربية السعودية السابق قال رحمه الله : الذي  يقوم بالحج بالنيابة عن الميت فله أجر الحج إن كان متطوعا بذلك ، قال أبو  داود في مسائل الإمام احمد - رحمه الله - قال رجل أريد أن أحج عن أمي أترجو  أن يكون لي أجر حجة أيضا ؟ قال : نعم تقضي دينا كان عليها .وهذا ظاهر ما  رواه الطبراني في الأوسط عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال : من حج عن ميت فللذي حج عنه مثل أجره..الحديث ، ويرى  بعض أهل العلم أن النائب لا ينال أجر الحج وإنما ينال أجر القربات التي  عملها في الحج أما أجر الحج فيختص فقط بالمسستنيب ففي فتاوى اللجنة  الدائمة : من حج أو اعتمر عن غيره  بأجرة أو بدونها فثواب الحج والعمرة لمن ناب عنه ، ويرجى له أيضا أجر عظيم  على حسب إخلاصه ورغبته للخير وكل من وصل إلى المسجد الحرام وأكثر فيه من  نوافل العبادات وأنواع القربات فإنه يرجى له خير كثير إذا أخلص عمله لله  . وأما بخصوص نية الحج عن الميت فيستحب لك عند الإحرام  أن تتلفظ بالنسك  الذي تريده وباسم الميت فتقول مثلا  لبيك حجا عن فلان وتسميه. واعلم أنك إن  نويت بقلبك فقط بغير تلفظ فهو يجزيك لكن السنة أن تتلفظ بالنسك الذي تريده  عند الميقات.
وأما أخذ الأجرة على الحج عن الغير فقد ذكر المناوي أنه كرهها الجمهور إذا كان قصد الدنيا قط، أما إذا قصد الآخرة وأخذ الأجرة ليستعين بها في تكاليف الحج فلا حرج.
وراجع الفتاوى التالية: 58089، 47895، 26498، 69673.
والله أعلم.
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

_مجموع فتاوى الشيخ بن باز في الحج والعمرة(1)ادارة الملتقى الفقهي 
 مجموع فتاوى الشيخ بن باز في الحج والعمرة
س: ما هو الأفضل أن يكون بين العمرة والعمرة للرجال والنساء؟([6])
 ج:  لا نعلم في ذلك حداً محدوداً بل تشرع في كل وقت؛ لقول النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم: "العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما والحج المبرور ليس له  جزاء إلا  الجنة " متفق على صحته ، فكلما تيسر للرجل والمرأة أداء العمرة  فذلك خير  وعمل صالح ، وثبت عن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه  أنه قال:  "العمرة في كل شهر". وهذا كله في حق من يقدم إلى مكة من خارجها ،  أما من  كان في مكة فالأفضل له الاشتغال بالطواف والصلاة وسائر القربات ،  وعدم  الخروج إلى خارج الحرم لأداء العمرة إذا كان قد أدى عمرة الإسلام ،  وقد  يقال باستحباب خروجه إلى خارج الحرم لأداء العمرة في الأوقات الفاضلة   كرمضان؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة "  ولكن   يجب أن يراعى في حق النساء عنايتهن بالحجاب والبعد عن أسباب الفتنة   وطوافهن من وراء الناس وعدم مزاحمة الرجال على الحجر الأسود ، فإن كن لا   يتقيدن بهذه الأمور الشرعية فينبغي عدم ذهابهن إلى العمرة؛ لأنه يترتب على   اعتمارهن مفاسد تضرهن ، وتضر المجتمع ، وتربو على مصلحة أدائهن العمرة ،   إذا كن قد أدين عمرة الإسلام ، والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم._

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*174707: من ناب عن غيره في حج أو عمرة ، فهل له مثل أجره ؟*

 السؤال :
منّ الله علي فاعتمرت مرتين هذا العام الأولى في شعبان ، والثانية في رمضان  ، لكن الثانية فعلتها بالنيابة عن والدي المتوفى ، فهل يُكتب لي أنا فيها  أجر عمرة في رمضان ؟

الجواب :
الحمد لله
اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله : هل للنائب في الحج أو العمرة مثل أجر المنوب عنه ، على قولين : 
القول الأول : أن النائب له مثل أجر المنوب عنه ، فكلاهما داخل في الفضل  الوارد في قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : (مَنْ حَجَّ فَلَمْ يَرْفُثْ وَلَمْ  يَفْسُقْ رَجَعَ كَيَوم وَلَدَتْهُ أُمُّهُ) ، وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام :  (عُمْرَةً فِيهِ – أي : في رمضان - تَعْدِلُ حَجَّةً) .
واستدل أصحاب هذا القول : بعموم الأحاديث السابقة ، ولأنه إذا كان (مَنْ  دَلَّ عَلَى خَيْرٍ فَلَهُ مِثْلُ أَجْرِ فَاعِلِهِ) كما صحَّ الحديث عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فأولى بذلك من قام بالفعل حقيقة ، نيابة عن  صاحبه ، أن يأخذ الأجر كاملاً . 
قال ابن حزم رحمه الله : " عن داود أنه قال : قلت لسعيد بن المسيب : يا أبا  محمد ، لأيهما الأجر أللحاج أم للمحجوج عنه ؟ فقال سعيد : إن الله تعالى  واسع لهما جميعا . قال ابن حزم : صدق سعيد رحمه الله " انتهى من "المحلى"  (7/61) .
وقال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله : " الذي يقوم بالحج  بالنيابة عن الميت ، فله أجر الحج إن كان متطوعاً بذلك ، قال أبو داود في  (مسائل الإمام أحمد) روايته عنه : سمعت أحمد قال له رجل : أريد أن أحج عن  أمي أترجو أن يكون لي أجر حجة أيضاً ؟ قال : نعم تقضي دينا كان عليها . أهـ  ، وهذا هو ظاهر ما رواه الطبراني في الأوسط عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (من حج عن ميت ، فللذي حج عنه مثل أجره ،  ومن فطر صائمًا فله مثل أجره ، ومن دعا إلى خير فله مثل فاعله) " انتهى من  "فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ" (5/184) – ترقيم الشاملة - . 
وقد ضعف الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله حديث : (من حج عن ميت فللذي حج عنه مثل أجره...) . "سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة " .

القول الثاني : أن الفضل الوارد في الأحاديث السابقة إنما هو خاص بالمنوب  عنه ، أما النائب فله أجرٌ بإحسانه لأخيه بأداء النسك عنه ، وبما يحصلُ له  من الطاعات المستقلة الخارجة عن أعمال الحج ، والتي يؤديها في الحرم من  صلاة وذكر وغير ذلك .
جاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (11/77-78) : " مَن حجَّ أو اعتمر عن غيره  بأجرة أو بدونها : فثواب الحج والعمرة لمن ناب عنه ، ويُرجى له أيضا أجر  عظيم ، على حسب إخلاصه ورغبته للخير " انتهى .
" .

وقد سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : هل المتوكل بالحج عن شخص آخر يناله  ما قاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من حج ولم يرفث ولم يفسق رجع من  ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه ) ؟
فأجاب : " يتوقف الجواب على هذا السؤال : هل هذا الرجل حج عن نفسه أو عن  غيره ؟ الجواب : أنه إنما حج عن غيره ، ولم يحج لنفسه ، فلا يدرك الأجر  الذي قاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لأنه إنما قام بالحج عن غيره ، لكنه  إن شاء الله إذا قصد نفع أخيه ، وقضاء حاجته ، فإن الله تعالى يثيبه "  انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين" (21/34) .
وقال رحمه الله – أيضا - : " وثواب الأعمال المتعلقة بالنسك كلها لمن وكله ،  أما مضاعفة الأجر بالصلاة والطواف الذي يتطوع به خارجا عن النسك وقراءة  القرآن لمن حج لا للموكل " انتهى من "الضياء اللامع من الخطب الجوامع"  (2/478) .
" .

فالمسألة محل خلاف بين أهل العلم ، والنصوص فيها ليست صريحة ، والأحوط أن  يقال : إن مسألة الثواب والأجر مردها إلى الله ، وللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء  فتوى أخرى في هذا المعنى ، قالوا : " وأما تقويم حج المرء عن غيره هل هو  كحجه عن نفسه أو أقل فضلاً أو أكثر : فذلك راجع إلى الله سبحانه " انتهى من  "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (11/100) .
والله أعلم 

الاسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للحاجة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حكم تكرار العمرة في شهر واحد		 		 		 		 		  		  		



*نص السؤال أحسن الله إليكم صاحب الفضيلة سائل يقول: هل يجوز تكرار العمرة في شهر واحد ؟
الجواب:* نعم  يجوز تكرار العمرة في شهر واحد عائشة رضي الله عنها أحرمت متمتعة ثم  ضايقها الحيض ولم تتمكن من أداء العمرة فأحرمت للحج وصارت قارنة فأدت حج  وعمرة معاً جميعاً ثم اعتمرت بعد ذلك في أيام لما ألحت على النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أعمرها من التنعيم هذي عمرتان متقاربتان واحدة مع الحج وواحدة  منفردة فدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "تابعوا بين الحج  والعمرة"، فلا مانع من ذلك إلا أن العلماء يكرهون أن تكون العمرة متتابعة  في وقت متقارب يعني مثل في اليوم يعتمر باليوم عدة مرات هذا مكروه لكن  يعتمر كل بعد أسبوع كل بعد نصف شهر كل بعد شهر لا مانع من ذلك طيب نعم.

موقع الشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

دار الافتاء المصرية  وحم تكرار العمرة 

http://dar-alifta.org/ViewFatwa.aspx?ID=4469&LangID=1

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*حكم من بدأ العمرة ولم يتمها*  قدر الله أن أذهب لأداء العمرة في شهر رمضان المبارك الفائت، ولما بدأت الطواف  ولشدة الزحام لم أكمله،  فخرجت من مكة وعدت إلى مدينتي،  وكان ذلك ليلة سبع وعشرين. وأسأل سماحة شيخنا حفظه الله عما يترتب علي، مع العلم أنني   -  والحمد لله   -  أتمتع بصحة جيدة؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله.[1]
 قد أخطأت فيما فعلت  -   عفا الله عنا وعنك  -  وكان الواجب عليك أن تكمل العمرة في وقت آخر غير وقت الزحام؛ لقول الله  سبحانه:*  وَأَتِمُّواْ الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلّهِ*[2].  وقد  أجمع العلماء،  على أنه يجب على من أحرم بحج أو عمرة أن يكمل ذلك،  وألا يتحلل منهما إلا بعد الفراغ من أعمال العمرة،  ومن الأعمال التي تبيح له التحلل من أعمال  الحج، إلا المحصر والمشترط إذا تحقق شرطه.  فعليك التوبة مما فعلت، وعليك مع ذلك أن تعيد ملابس الإحرام،  وتتجنب محظورات الإحرام،  وتذهب إلى مكة لإكمال العمرة؛ للطواف والسعي والحلق أو التقصير،  وعليك مع ذلك دم، وهو:  سبع بدنة،  أو سبع بقرة، أو رأس من الغنم؛  ثني معز أو جذع ضأن،  إن كنت جامعت امرأتك في المدة المذكورة،  وعليك أن تذهب إلى الميقات الذي أحرمت منه بالأول وتحرم بعمرة جديدة،  وتؤدي مناسكها؛ قضاء للعمرة الفاسدة بالجماع، مع  التوبة مما فعلت، كما تقدم.  وإن كنت تعلم الحكم،  وأنه لا يجوز لك هذا العمل، فعليك إطعام ستة مساكين؛  لكل مسكين نصف صاع من قوت البلد من بر أو أرز أو غيرهما، أو ذبح شاة، أو صيام ثلاثة  أيام عن لبس المخيط، ومثل ذلك عن تغطية الرأس، ومثل ذلك عن الطيب، ومثل ذلك عن قلم  الأظفار، ومثل ذلك عن حلق الشعر في المدة المذكورة.  أما إن كنت جاهلاً، فليس عليك شيء من الفدية المذكورة؛  لقول الله سبحانه: *  رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا*[3]،  وقد صح عن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم  أن الله أجاب هذه الدعوة، ولأدلة أخرى  في ذلك، والله الموفق.    		[1] من كتاب (فتاوى إسلامية)، جمع الشيخ محمد المسند،  		ج2.
  		[2] سورة البقرة، الآية 196.
  		[3] سورة البقرة، الآية 286.

موقع الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*              فتاوى نور على الدرب        * 




تصفح برقم المجلد > المجلد الثامن عشر > كتاب الحج وكتاب الجهاد > حكم من ترك إكمال العمرة بسبب الزحام



* 65 - حكم من  ترك إكمال العمرة بسبب الزحام*  *   س: أنا شاب عمري ثلاثة عشر عامًا حاولت تأدية العمرة في السابع والعشرين من رمضان العام الماضي، وطفت بالبيت إلا أنني لم* 


*(**الجزء رقم :        18**،** الصفحة رقم:            117**)*






* أستطع إكمال السعي نظرًا لشدة الزحام، فماذا عليّ - جزاكم الله خيرًا - إذ إني لم أكمل العمرة، ونحن نعيش في  مكة؟* *



* * ج:*  عليك أن تكمل العمرة، عليك أن تلبس الإحرام،  الإزار والرداء، وأن تكمل السعي، وأن تقصّر، وليس عليك شيء ما دمت جاهلاً،  وإن كنت جامعت فسدت العمرة، جامعت زوجتك، فسدت العمرة بالجماع، وعليك أن  تكملها وتقضي بدلاً منها، عليك أن تكملها بالسعي الكامل أو التقصير أو  الحلق، ثم تأتي بعمرة أخرى بدلاً منها من المحل الذي أحرمت الأولى منه، كأن  أحرمت من التنعيم وكانت الأولى من التنعيم، أو غير التنعيم من الميقات  الذي أحرمت منه بدلاً منها لفسادها، تكملها وتقضيها زيادة، وعليك دم أيضًا،  فإذا كنت جامعت عليك دم، شاة ذبيحة تذبح في  مكة   للفقراء؛ لأن الجماع في العمرة يوجب الدم قبل كمالها، والحكم واحد إذا كان  الشخص مكلفًا أو غير مكلف؛ لأنه أفسد العمرة، وإذا كان ما أفسدها ولم  يتمها فعليه إتمامها.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للحاجة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لكثرة العمرة في أيامنا

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

جزاكم الله خيرا على نقولاتكم الطيبة

----------

